

Show HN: I'm writing an ebook on writing ebooks with Markdown - k2052
https://leanpub.com/markdown-to-ebook

======
bowerbird
if anyone else out there is considering using markdown to format e-book files,
please get in touch with me -- bowerbird@aol.com -- if you'd like to
experiment with a light-markup system geared explicitly for long-form.

-bowerbird

